# Bring Clippings!



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey Y'all:

Don't forget to bring your clippings to sell at the ACA table next weekend. It would be great if you could bag them up yourselves, but if you can't, bring your bucket and we'll do it there.

Also, t-shirts will be on sale at the meeting for $15 each.

Cheryl


----------

